# I want to change career but am I too old for it?



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a bachelor's in computer science but I never worked as a computer engineer, I was working other jobs and now I'm 26... Now I figured out that I want to return to that field again of programming because my other job can't support me anymore and it has no future, but I have no experience as an Engineer! And it will take me at least a year to refresh what I learned in my bachelor's. Do you think at that age of "27", with absolutely no experience, I still have hope? I'm really stressed about it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as you can support yourself while exploring other options, it isn't too late.

If you can't find a paying job, then maybe there are part time volunteer options out there that could get you relevant 'experience'?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Naa , I'm trying to do the same thing and I'm 38 . It's common for people to change directions . 
I just don't know what to do ( shrugs )


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I studied programming in my country and never worked on it, it was a technical degree only because I do not like the curricula going in any university here. It's not like harvard lol.
Were did u study ?
Of course you can. And actually if you are a native english speaker you are in advantage çause all of the really good books are in english. Sorry for me that there are no spanish translations of most of them.

I think you should go for it.

PS: If you are well acquainted in web development that's a job on its own since you can always come up with ideas and make some money from it wthout having to leave your home. And investment is not much (domain name + hosting) and if u get big, your own server, but thats it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought you were going to say you were 40 or something. 26 is young, it's not too late at all. As mentioned, as long as you can support yourself while studying than go for gold. I went to university with people in their late 30's who were doing a career change and they are working successfully in their new career roles now.


----------



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

sajs said:


> I studied programming in my country and never worked on it, it was a technical degree only because I do not like the curricula going in any university here. It's not like harvard lol.
> Were did u study ?
> Of course you can. And actually if you are a native english speaker you are in advantage çause all of the really good books are in english. Sorry for me that there are no spanish translations of most of them.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm fluent at English, I can learn on my own and I'm considering Android and Java programming to learn. I'm also thinking about joining a master's program for 2 years in order to take part in school projects and to earn a degree as well..

But I know even if I learn on my own, I will have no work experience, I don't know what I will put on my resume, I don't know how to explain such a gap in my career if I was granted an interview.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I voluntarily left the world of IT to pursue a career in EMS at 45. I've recently got a job as an EMT at 46 while concurrently working towards my paramedic license.

No...it's never too late.


----------



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I thought you were going to say you were 40 or something. 26 is young, it's not too late at all. As mentioned, as long as you can support yourself while studying than go for gold. I went to university with people in their late 30's who were doing a career change and they are working successfully in their new career roles now.


Yeah but I hear that this field hires only people in their early twenties and as I just responded, I don't know how I will be able to explain the gap years in my resume.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

It's not too late, i've heard that healthcare is the direction you should take, helping people who have the same problems as we do.


----------



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

imwiththedj said:


> It's not too late, i've heard that healthcare is the direction you should take, helping people who have the same problems as we do.


Yeah but I don't want to start to learn something that I have absolutely no idea about, not to mention that I also don't want to throw my bachelor's diploma in the garbage since that it's not a bad field already for those who can get into.


----------



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> As long as you can support yourself while exploring other options, it isn't too late.
> 
> If you can't find a paying job, then maybe there are part time volunteer options out there that could get you relevant 'experience'?


Yeah I'm willing to take ANY job in that field even if it doesn't pay! Just to earn experience. But I don't know if it's possible to volunteer in IT...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ahdz said:


> Yes I'm fluent at English, I can learn on my own and I'm considering Android and Java programming to learn. I'm also thinking about joining a master's program for 2 years in order to take part in school projects and to earn a degree as well..
> 
> But I know even if I learn on my own, I will have no work experience, I don't know what I will put on my resume, I don't know how to explain such a gap in my career if I was granted an interview.


Are u fluent or native ? Where are you from? (if you want to tell me).

If you are good, someone will hire you. And remember that most succesful people in IT field did stuff on their own. That's the beauty of the IT field. Any idea can give u money if you persist. I remember someone telling me the story of a guy who applied a simple web design techique and made a site called "instante youtube" (cause typing at the seach bar lended to instant search with every key stroke) and the guy was hired by youtube in a week or less.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

To explain the gap, well .. I dont know .. LIE, as everybody does. Get your story right and remember it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ahdz said:


> Yeah I'm willing to take ANY job in that field even if it doesn't pay! Just to earn experience. But I don't know if it's possible to volunteer in IT...


Finding a volunteer position in IT may require you to be _very_ proactive: Cold-contacting companies, explaining your situation (your goals, your reasoning, your education/experience, etc.), and asking if taking you on as a volunteer intern is something they could do.

Contacting companies that aren't advertising is a little 'outside the box', but not wholly uncommon.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Your not old. How is early 20s so different from mid 20s in the career field? You can get a job in that field with enough determination, but I think your being paranoid about this.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

ils25r said:


> Same situation except I'm 42. I never got into the coding door. Just dead end IT in my 30's . I know I could be doing and learning things on my own. But how long with no job before it becomes even worse. Actually I'm already unemployable. Facing just menial. i had a chance at an airplance mech program but I left after one day as I was one of the oldest there, no blue collar experience, too old and I looked like a joke and still didn't have any night jobs and it would require two years straight of still being a school bum.


Yeah, I was talked out of an A&P because of the low pay and poor job prospects. Ironically, I went the EMS route which is lower in pay and also has its challenges. Regardless, made my switch at 45, but didn't get my job until 46.

I haven't flown in years. Too expensive and I'd have to jump through hoops to get my class 3 medical.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Nah man, never too old, when i went to uni there were some people aged 40-50's doing something brand new.

I can't settle/haven't found a job i enjoy yet so i'm probably gonna be doing something completely different this year.
The way i'm going I probably wont enjoy that and will do something else again


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

damn you have a bachelor degree you have so many options, the important thing is to research, network and gain experience


----------



## Chess Piece (Jan 15, 2015)

Not too late, my college class is made up of mainly mid twenty to early thirty year olds. Only me and another few people are the exceptions.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i always wanted to do something with programming , would be a nice job for ppl who are not so sociable.

but got stuck with IT (hardware stuff) and am not a native englisch speaker , so but i tried learning it on my own.
31 now and no experience. i 5hit bricks just on thinking that i need to start looking for a job.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

NEVER too late. Seriously cannot stress that enough. And you're still in your 20s, that's early for a career changer. If you have experience in a job in something different, that's still good, if you talk about it in interview make sure you stress all of the skills you've gained in those jobs.
Also as someone mentioned volunteering, doing freelance stuff, doing short courses, downloading free software and doing your own projects, helping out any other people or friends with any related issues - that sort of thing is all good. I would get googling to see if there's any way you can volunteer for something related or any projects about.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Also any related jobs in the field would be a good start - it also gets you in the front door. Temp agencies are also good for people starting at the bottom.

Sorry I'm adding afterthoughts. People with career related problems are my thing, I'm like a moth to a flame.


----------



## ahdz (Jul 19, 2013)

Snow Bunny said:


> NEVER too late. Seriously cannot stress that enough. And you're still in your 20s, that's early for a career changer. If you have experience in a job in something different, that's still good, if you talk about it in interview make sure you stress all of the skills you've gained in those jobs.
> Also as someone mentioned volunteering, doing freelance stuff, doing short courses, downloading free software and doing your own projects, helping out any other people or friends with any related issues - that sort of thing is all good. I would get googling to see if there's any way you can volunteer for something related or any projects about.


Thank you very much, I have now considered freelancing and I also signed for a master's degree program in this field so I could gain more knowledge and maybe the degree might help. I'm planning to search for internships and do freelancing during my master's study. I hope things work out at the end.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

ahdz said:


> Thank you very much, I have now considered freelancing and I also signed for a master's degree program in this field so I could gain more knowledge and maybe the degree might help. I'm planning to search for internships and do freelancing during my master's study. I hope things work out at the end.


Yay! That's great to hear, I hope everything works out for you. Don't give up!


----------

